# maskowanie pakietów w entropy

## dAdi82

Witam, na jednym ze swoich kompów mam postawianego Sabayona 13.04.

Wiem że to forum gentoo ale w zasadzie sabayon to prawie to samo moim zdaniem.

Otóż próbuje w entropy wymusić aby niektóre pakiety były instalowane tylko w wersji stabilnej (amd64), cały system (~amd64).

W portage jak dopisuje do package.keywords

```

app-emulation/wine -~amd64

```

Hula jak powinno, w entropy nie działa.

Ponadto próbowałem zamaskować pakiet app-emulation/wine-1.6.4-rc4

w package.mask

```

=app-emulation-wine-1.6.4-rc4

```

I też porażka, bo albo maskuje wszystkie wersje wine albo nic.

Dodam że czytałem package.mask.example oraz package.keywords.example

Ale nic mi to nie dało.

Mam nadzieje że ktoś obeznany w entropy powie mi co robie źle.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Watpie by ktokolwiek sportowal entropy 'tak o' do gentoo, wiec raczej Ci nikt nie odpowie na to pytanie. Zapytaj na forum/liscie/irc sabayona. Temat zamykam.

----------

